# ANNOUNCING: The Grand Opening of our online store!



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice! Empress...you never fail to impress!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Hope this does well!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks so much Jack and Jeff! We're keeping our fingers crossed and sending up prayers and good vibes, as well.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

I bet sales for the thongs are robust.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Bram Bones said:


> I bet sales for the thongs are robust.


You would think so, but sales haven't caught fire as of yet.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks fabulous, Empress...you did a fantastik job with the site and I love all the items you've chosen for sale. The artwork is also very cool....love it and the best of luck!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Lauriebeast,

thanks so much, Sweetheart!! So, um...how many thongs and matching camisoles will you be ordering?


----------

